# When do you spray for winter annual in rr alfalfa?



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Need to spray 50 acres of rr alfalfa. Has henbit and chickweed thought about spraying it this coming week. Temps are supposed to be in the high 60's and the lows are in the mid 40's


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would spray right now but wouldn't waste my time with round up. Use Sencor and you will get a much better kill.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I sprayed RR alfalfa about a month ago when the alfalfa plants were about 6-inches tall to allow the Roundup (22 oz/ac) to reach the weeds, both grass and broadleaf, and obtained excellent control. Included Lambda as a tank mix to control both the weeds and alfalfa weevil. Alfalfa is in the bud stage and appears to be a pure stand with no weeds evident and no weevil damage.

Sencor is about twice or more expensive than Roundup.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I use Dimetric (generic sencor). Don't remember the cost but only a couple bucks per acre. 22 oz. round up here will not kill anything.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Keep in mind in most areas to avoid severe crop damage and or severe reduction of yield in the first cutting Sencor must be applied one month before the end of winter dormancy. Also it should never be used on lighter soils. Sencor is a good product but one must understand very thoroughly how to use it


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

vhaby said:


> I sprayed RR alfalfa about a month ago when the alfalfa plants were about 6-inches tall to allow the Roundup (22 oz/ac) to reach the weeds, both grass and broadleaf, and obtained excellent control.
> 
> I agree 22 ounces would be a light number. I believe this is confusing because when the number 22 ounces is quoted on an alfalfa bag label for Roundup Ready seed ,they are referring to PowerMax weathermax or touchdown, Which is more concentrated and becoming more and more the industry standard in farm fields. We use PowerMax and 22 ounces of that product is the same as one quart of your standard 41% generic.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

endrow said:


> vhaby said:
> 
> 
> > I sprayed RR alfalfa about a month ago when the alfalfa plants were about 6-inches tall to allow the Roundup (22 oz/ac) to reach the weeds, both grass and broadleaf, and obtained excellent control.
> ...


No, we are using power max at 44 oz. per acre, don't even worry about the generic crap or 22 oz. power ax rate, not going to work. Yes, sencor must applied before the end of dormancy, usually by the end of February here.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm hearing what you mean I know Roundup is giving mixed results. When I think of the 4to 5 farmers in our general neighborhood or municipality, we still do fairly well with a kill of Roundup, and I see another neighbor that's not doing quite well and yet another says he gets no kill has completely lost control with Roundup and I've seen that it is sad and many of us worry so much that his weed patterns will migrate onto our farms. I don't have the answer. We followed advice from an old agronomist in the area we never use nitrogen for a carrier when spraying Roundup other than a little AMS 4 water for Water Conditioner. We also try to keep the rates proper for the height of the weeds we are spraying. If we usually Roundup for a burn down we always use two modes of entry on the burn down like Roundup and adrazine for corn or Roundup and prowl for beans.


----------

